# firewood processor vr's power split international



## Barnie (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if to many of you guys know about power split international it's basically two wood splitters with a conveyor in the center , but who knows maybe one of you guys own one .
I'm looking to buy a firewood processor which I'm very interested in but I've seen this power split international machine @ www.powersplit.com the one with two splitters and conveyor , I'm not sure if these guys are in business or not I cant seem to get a hold of them.
I'm wondering what machine to go with , the processor is made by hakmet it can be seen @ www.hakmet.com under Palax Firewood Processors model 100s
and costs $49,000, both have advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## triptester (Apr 11, 2007)

Powersplit may have been bought by Timber Devil.



http://www.timberdevil.com


----------



## Barnie (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the info bud , I'm liking this forum already.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Apr 11, 2007)

triptester said:


> Powersplit may have been bought by Timber Devil.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timberdevil.com



you beat me to it, lol expect a delay on them getting to you, when my dual splitter dropped a rod in the motor I was going to just buy a new unit instead of tracking down a wisconsin v-4 and I wanted the dual station unit but I called 4-5 times and then said to hell with it and started building one copied off of their design, they want $28k for what I I am building for $2k


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd spend the dough on a real processor. That powersplit thing is just a steroid driven splitter. A true processor will cut the log to length and then split it.


----------



## triptester (Apr 11, 2007)

I could be wrong but firewood processors look like they make alot of kindling if they are not fed the right diameter of logs. Is the center height of the 4 or 6-way wedges automatically adjusted for the different diameter of blocks?

I can see where the processors would be faster ( old saying Haste makes waste ).

I have used a powersplit style machine and found it very easy to control the quality of the splits and to reduce scrap.


----------



## Buzz 880 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Barnie*



Barnie said:


> I'm not sure if to many of you guys know about power split international it's basically two wood splitters with a conveyor in the center , but who knows maybe one of you guys own one .
> I'm looking to buy a firewood processor which I'm very interested in but I've seen this power split international machine @ www.powersplit.com the one with two splitters and conveyor , I'm not sure if these guys are in business or not I cant seem to get a hold of them.
> I'm wondering what machine to go with , the processor is made by hakmet it can be seen @ www.hakmet.com under Palax Firewood Processors model 100s
> and costs $49,000, both have advantages and disadvantages.


I spoke with a fella at powersplit amonth or so ago about a splitter I would just sent them a email with your phone number might take them week or so to get back to you but they will.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 11, 2007)

triptester said:


> I could be wrong but firewood processors look like they make alot of kindling if they are not fed the right diameter of logs. Is the center height of the 4 or 6-way wedges automatically adjusted for the different diameter of blocks?
> 
> I can see where the processors would be faster ( old saying Haste makes waste ).
> 
> I have used a powersplit style machine and found it very easy to control the quality of the splits and to reduce scrap.




The wedges on processors (good ones at least) are hydraulically adjustable from the operators station. Waste is relative when you have a 4 second cycle time.


----------



## ADAMH (Apr 11, 2007)

i would get a processor vs that splitter type machine....


----------



## SteveBullman (Apr 11, 2007)

i run my processor over a 2 way blade for the most part, the 4 way blade does make a lot of wastage like you say


----------



## Barnie (Apr 11, 2007)

have you had any experience with either machine Adam


----------



## Barnie (Apr 11, 2007)

stephenbullman said:


> i run my processor over a 2 way blade for the most part, the 4 way blade does make a lot of wastage like you say



is the axe on your machine hydraulically adjustable


----------



## GRAYSTONE (Apr 11, 2007)

*Power Split International*



Barnie said:


> I'm not sure if to many of you guys know about power split international it's basically two wood splitters with a conveyor in the center , but who knows maybe one of you guys own one .
> I'm looking to buy a firewood processor which I'm very interested in but I've seen this power split international machine @ www.powersplit.com the one with two splitters and conveyor , I'm not sure if these guys are in business or not I cant seem to get a hold of them.
> I'm wondering what machine to go with , the processor is made by hakmet it can be seen @ www.hakmet.com under Palax Firewood Processors model 100s
> and costs $49,000, both have advantages and disadvantages.



Barnie;

Here is the link to Power Split International. http://www.powersplit.com/
They are located near Mt. Tremblant now. Contact Pierre Marian 819-425-7571
I am interested in the double splitter as well and saving my money so I can buy one. He indicated when I talked to him that the double was in $15,000.00 range. The web site has plenty of videos. Let me know how you make out. I have never seen one but it sure would be the machine for me.
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Barnie (Apr 11, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> An important point in this discussion is the source of the wood.
> 
> Firewood processors work best with long sections of trees of smaller diameter than most tree companies generate.
> 
> ...



most of the wood I'm going to be supplied with is slasher waste at least half of it anyway and the other half which is about 1500 cubic meters will be delivered whole length , all being mainly three species of wood [ maple, white and yellow Birch], this is why I'm interested in both machines.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Apr 11, 2007)

GRAYSTONE said:


> Barnie;
> 
> Here is the link to Power Split International. http://www.powersplit.com/
> They are located near Mt. Tremblant now. Contact Pierre Marian 819-425-7571
> ...



well according to the information I got the 2 station splitter is in the $25k range with the conveyor in the middle


----------



## Barnie (Apr 11, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> well according to the information I got the 2 station splitter is in the $25k range with the conveyor in the middle



I called timber devil today and got a quote its $15,400 for the machine , the only options are lifting tables , roof and a bigger engine [20hp Honda] comes standard with 18 hp Honda single cylinder, the conveyor is 25' long additional conveyor is $100 per foot.


----------



## SteveBullman (Apr 12, 2007)

the blade adjusts on a handle....im not sure if they do a hydraulic option on my machine

http://www.largetreeservices.co.uk/hakki_1x37.htm


----------



## Barnie (Apr 12, 2007)

another question I have is about the chainsaw blade or the slasher blade which is better on a processor ,I know the slasher blade is hydraulically operated but the chainsaw blades is hand operated so to me the chains saw blade would be faster but will I be sharpening all the time vr's the slasher blade's carbide tipped blade


----------



## SteveBullman (Apr 12, 2007)

i was sceptical about getting a chainsaw rather than a circular saw but im glad i did. first off its far safer in my opinion. secondly its way quieter to use than a circular saw. providing i dont hit anything i'll quite often cut for a couple of days before sharpening. its not like using a chainsaw.....with a tractor chucking that chain round you wont notice if you just lose the edge like you will running a saw.
and of course the other benefit is the chainsaw is easier to sharpen yourself and as quick to change as a regular chainsaw. i carry 4 chains so if i do hit anything at anytime i can whip the chain off and stick a new one on....downtime of 5 minutes! then when they're all blunt i'll sharpen them one evening in the shop.
also, ive found if you take the depth guages right down you can cut wood near on as quickly as a circular saw....dependant on wood species of course....if you're cutting dead elm you need to be a bit more sensible but generally speaking you can run the saw through the wood almost as quick as you can operate the lever.


----------



## Barnie (Apr 12, 2007)

stephenbullman said:


> i was sceptical about getting a chainsaw rather than a circular saw but im glad i did. first off its far safer in my opinion. secondly its way quieter to use than a circular saw. providing i dont hit anything i'll quite often cut for a couple of days before sharpening. its not like using a chainsaw.....with a tractor chucking that chain round you wont notice if you just lose the edge like you will running a saw.
> and of course the other benefit is the chainsaw is easier to sharpen yourself and as quick to change as a regular chainsaw. i carry 4 chains so if i do hit anything at anytime i can whip the chain off and stick a new one on....downtime of 5 minutes! then when they're all blunt i'll sharpen them one evening in the shop.
> also, ive found if you take the depth guages right down you can cut wood near on as quickly as a circular saw....dependant on wood species of course....if you're cutting dead elm you need to be a bit more sensible but generally speaking you can run the saw through the wood almost as quick as you can operate the lever.



what's unsafe about a circular blade ?? how many cords do you cut per day on average with your machine??


----------



## SteveBullman (Apr 12, 2007)

Barnie said:


> what's unsafe about a circular blade ?? how many cords do you cut per day on average with your machine??



ok maybe some of the newer machines with more safety features arent as dangerous.....but in my experience of machines ive used in the past they can be dangerous when cutting bent pieces. 
im sorry, we dont sell woods by cord here so i cant really say.....i sell my loads in 3 cubic meter loads, i can cut one load in about 1hour....thats aproximately 1.5ton


----------



## Barnie (Apr 12, 2007)

stephenbullman said:


> ok maybe some of the newer machines with more safety features arent as dangerous.....but in my experience of machines ive used in the past they can be dangerous when cutting bent pieces.
> im sorry, we dont sell woods by cord here so i cant really say.....i sell my loads in 3 cubic meter loads, i can cut one load in about 1hour....thats aproximately 1.5ton



are you a firewood dealer stephenbullman


----------



## SteveBullman (Apr 12, 2007)

i sold about 150 ton last year....about 25% of my turn over, the rest is contract climbing. could have sold more last year if it had been available. firewood is in short supply here at the moment and prices are soaring


----------

